# Error msg on blue screen unknown at D* customer service!!



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

After several freezes and reboot, blue screen came up saying '' A hardware error has affected this receiver and it could not be repaired. Please cal DirecTV customer service ans choose message 774 ''.
Which i did. Talked to a rep, told me that number is not a D* error number. Basically saying that i did not read well. Made me unplug the power 30 seconds, back on, powering up, then blue screen ''Checking disk.. please wait... do not reset receiver or turn power down.''. Had me unplug SAT 1 (in). Finally wanted to schedule a service appointment at home for 70$ since I did not have the insurance ... ... I rejected the offer  and i asked to talk to a supervisor.
Her too was oblivious about message 774, asked me to unplug the power cord and in the manipulation, we got disconnected.
I called back , got Robert CSRep, and told him to transfer me to a supervisor.
A new supervisor had me reset, she did not know about the 774 error message but did not say I was not reading right! reset, powering up, then again ''Checking disk.. please wait... do not reset receiver or turn power down.''.

She decided to send me a new receiver, waive the 19.95$ S&H fee.

NB : I took a picture of the blue screen with the UNKNOWN at Direct Tv 774 error message. I have a proof that the cuckoo's nest is not for me yet!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SHUSSBAR said:


> NB : I took a picture of the blue screen with the UNKNOWN at Direct Tv 774 error message. I have a proof that the cuckoo's nest is not for me yet!!


You live in Homewood... you sure about that cookoo's nest? 
I grew up in Oak Lawn.

Anyway, post the picture and I will ask the DirecTV guys what it means


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You live in Homewood... you sure about that cookoo's nest?
> I grew up in Oak Lawn.
> 
> Anyway, post the picture and I will ask the DirecTV guys what it means


Once i figure out how, i will!


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

SHUSSBAR said:


> Once i figure out how, i will!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

BTW - The checcking disk messsage is normal. And, it takes a while. Like 5 - 10 minutes.


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> BTW - The checcking disk messsage is normal. And, it takes a while. Like 5 - 10 minutes.


it was taking even longer for me, more like 30 minutes, then i got the hardware error message 774.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm guessing this is a message indicating hard drive failure that was just added with the dish check component of startup. Given how (relatively) new that is, it might not yet have been added to the list of error messages DIRECTV CSRs have. The replacement was probably the way to go, in any event


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please send me, via PM

DirecTV Account Number:
Name on the Account:
Contact Number:

I will then forward that onto the specific people that can help you.


----------

